# Dad here looking for a body butter recipe!



## Beach head (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi ladies I'm looking for a body butter recipe.


----------



## Deda (Jul 23, 2009)

I have a great recipe, but it took me a couple years, several hundred dollars and many tries to get it just right.  

What have you tried so far?


----------



## Beach head (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi Deda,

I haven’t tried any yet.   I would love to find something like the Tree Hut Brazilian Nut Body Butter! 
http://www.treehutshea.com/TH_7ozBrazil ... Butter.php


Here's what I'm thinking about trying. Let me know what you think.

Ingredients:
  2 ozs cocoa butter (weighed)
  2 ozs natural shea butter
          (weighed)
  2 ozs mango butter (weighed)
  1 teaspoon wheat germ oil
  3 teaspoons apricot kernel oil
  1 teaspoon beeswax pearls
  Mango fragrance oil (or any
        fragrance oil)
  1/4 teaspoon Vit E. (optional, as
           a preservative)


----------



## Deda (Jul 23, 2009)

how did it feel when you tested it?


----------



## Deda (Jul 23, 2009)

I don't care much for beeswax in a body butter.

If I make something where I'm adding a lot of liquid oil or aloe juice  cetearyl alcohol works, so does stearic acid.

With the recipe you posted I don't see the need for any thickener.  But that's just my opinion.  Everyone has a little different idea of how a body butter should feel.


----------



## Beach head (Jul 23, 2009)

I haven’t made any yet. I was going to try next week after I get back from Panama Florida! What can you tell from the ingredients. I got  the recipe from pvsoap.com


----------



## Deda (Jul 23, 2009)

I couldn't begin to give an opinion having never used Mango Butter (highly allergic to mangos, and not taking a chance).

Is it a soft squishy butter like shea, or is it hard and brittle like cocoa?


----------



## Beach head (Jul 23, 2009)

Im pretty sure it’s hard like cocoa. I will be ordering all of the supplies sometime next week and I can let you know then. What would it take to get your recipe? Maybe I could talk you into a trade for some of my soaps or soy candles


----------



## Deda (Jul 23, 2009)

$10,000.  I'll PM you with my Paypal address.


----------



## Beach head (Jul 23, 2009)

*lol It was worth a try.....  *


----------



## Deda (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## LJA (Jul 23, 2009)

Christophers Bay said:
			
		

> Im pretty sure it’s hard like cocoa. I will be ordering all of the supplies sometime next week and I can let you know then. What would it take to get your recipe? Maybe I could talk you into a trade for some of my soaps or soy candles



mango is more along the lines of shea in consistancy, I'd say...it's squishable..


----------



## Beach head (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks LJA!!!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 23, 2009)

That recipe looks too firm to me. Everyone is diff. Body butters range anywhere from solid to a soft lotion texture. That looks like iti would be fairly solid to me.

I think  I would start w/ 3 parts soft butter & 1 part oil, or maybe 2 parts soft butters & 1 part oil. You can see if it is too soft or too hard  for your taste & adjust from there.

I would stay away from the bees wax unless you are making  a stick lip balm, solid deodorant or something else you want to be solid.


----------



## SimplyE (Jul 23, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> $10,000.  I'll PM you with my Paypal address.



ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## carebear (Jul 23, 2009)

Christophers Bay said:
			
		

> Hi Deda,
> 
> I haven’t tried any yet.   I would love to find something like the Tree Hut Brazilian Nut Body Butter!
> http://www.treehutshea.com/TH_7ozBrazil ... Butter.php
> ...



How about YOU try it, tell us what you think, and we could maybe help you troubleshoot or modify to suit your needs.

You'll likely get more input that way.

oh but here are a couple of freebies 

1 - never work in mixed units and try very very hard not to work in volume, especially for things like beeswax which may have different "pearl" sizes depending on from where you got it!  so first convert everything to weight which you can do by simply weighing the recommended measurement and then use those weights to base your changes on)

2 - Vitamin E isn't a preservative, it's an antioxidant (which in a way is a preservative, but not in the lingo spoken in B&B stuff where a preservative is something that protects against the growth of mold and bacteria).  An antioxidant can be a good idea in stuff like this.


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Jul 23, 2009)

LOL!  

Y'all are so funny.


----------



## Beach head (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks for the information Vinca. I have couple of recipes I'm going to try. I'll let you know how they turn out!


----------



## MikeInPdx (Jul 23, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> $10,000.  I'll PM you with my Paypal address.



 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

ROFLMAO!


----------



## krissy (Jul 23, 2009)

i LOVE  that brazilian nut butter! i even ordered brazilian nut oil because of it. i used it in some bath melts and in 1 soap but wasn't really impressed


----------



## Beach head (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi krissy, Where did you get your brazilian nut oil?


----------



## krissy (Jul 24, 2009)

i bought it a while back , i will have to look and see if i can find the suppliers name or my reciept.


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Jul 24, 2009)

Christophers Bay said:
			
		

> Thanks for the information Vinca. I have couple of recipes I'm going to try. I'll let you know how they turn out!



LOL!  Glad I could help!


----------



## carebear (Jul 24, 2009)

so, Dad - where have you looked?


----------



## Beach head (Jul 24, 2009)

Im doing a lot of research online right know. I just ordered this book this morning.(Soap Naturally)


http://www.soapnaturally.org/soap_naturally_book.html


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 24, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> so, Dad - where have you looked?



Right, probably not having my day today, but I was like huh? Why is Carebear calling Christophers Bay Dad?


----------

